# Ball crank puller



## Getaway (Nov 4, 2013)

I was working on my Burke Mill and needed to remove a Ball Crank so I made this.


----------



## DMS (Nov 4, 2013)

Nicely done. Do you have a bender to do the straps?


----------



## Getaway (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't have a bender.  I wish I could bend some things like that.  I carved them out of a block of 1018 CRS. My Burke Millrite is not operational yet so I did it the only way I knew how with what I had.

Band sawed the stock about 5/8" to long
Dressed the sides & ends on the Millwaukee tool & cutter grinder. 
Drilled and bored the hole on the lathe.
Sawed and filed the slot
Sawed to length and rounded the end on the Belt sander.

Thought I would never get done.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 4, 2013)

[QUORrTE=Getaway;156672]I don't h a bender.  I wish I could bend some things like that.  I carved them out of a block of 1018 CRS. My Burke Millrite is not operational yet so I did it the only way I knew how with what I had.

Band sawed the stock about 5/8" to long
Dressed the sides & ends on the Millwaukee tool & cutter grinder. 
Drilled and bored the hole on the lathe.
Sawed and filed the slot
Sawed to length and rounded the end on the Belt sander.

Thought I would never get done.[/QUOTE]

- - - Updated - - -

Supper nice job!!just shows you with a little thought. You can make do with what you have


 Scruffy


----------



## DMS (Nov 4, 2013)

They look better than any bent pieces I have seen. Probably more work than you wanted to put into a simple tool, but hey nobody said this hobby was for the impatient


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice job, Getaway!  As already mentioned, there is more than one way to skin a cat, which you proved here.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 5, 2013)

Yup, nice tool. Did you get the handle off the machine?


----------



## Getaway (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes.  The handle was almost off when I took the picture.  It was not all that tight.  Some day I need to make a nice "Bolt" for the puller.  

Thanks Guys for all the kind words.  I read this form almost every day.


----------



## 283v8 (Nov 11, 2013)

Beautiful handmade piece. You surely did a nice job. amazing what one can do with thought, patience, and elbow grease.


----------

